# The Strange Magic of: Alanis Morissette



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

Things to be grateful for: A) The explosion of women in rock and pop, especially gifted singer-songwriters, in the 1990s, and B) The USA having Canada as its wonderful, decent, creative neighbor to the north. The female eruption, along with Alternative and Grunge, enormously expanded and re-energized popular music in the 1990s, like the injection of a powerful new stimulant. The two phenomena--women and Canadian creativity--have combined several times to trigger these SM posts, and here is yet another, spotlighting Alanis Morissette. Her first really big album, Jagged Little Pill, was a monster seller, still maybe second largest for a woman at 33 million, and gave us a host of fine songs. Here is a favorite of mine, the declaration by a free spirit that she has come to realize the power over her of--shall we say it--Love! Here is _Head Over Feet_.....


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

Another gem from Morissette; a quiet yet assured affirmation of self-worth: _That I Would be Good._


----------



## Forsooth (Apr 17, 2018)

Meh, not a fan...


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Supposed_Former_Infatuation_Junkie

is a splendid album, and musically interestingly complex, there´s a real lot going on.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

We have a few albums and I put a dozen or of her songs on the car MP3 USB stick. This is my favourite song of hers:


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

Forsooth said:


> Meh, not a fan...


Thank you for letting us know!


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

Anybody who does not care for Alanis Morissette is _Uninvited_ . Here she is, with the Dense Cloud of Mist Orchestra. We note that Morissette's lyrics Do Not Rhyme--not all that common in popular music; even Dylan mostly rhymes.


----------



## pianozach (May 21, 2018)

Art Rock said:


> We have a few albums and I put a dozen or of her songs on the car MP3 USB stick. This is my favourite song of hers:


I always loved this album cover.

Still have four of her albums:

*Feast on Scraps
Supposed Former Infatuation Junkie
Under Rug Swept
Alanis Unplugged
*
and a handful of single songs.


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

For me the best is Alanis Morissette Jagged Little Pill.
I know she made more albums but this remains my favourite.


----------



## ando (Apr 18, 2021)

Her debut follow up album, _*Supposed Former Infatuation Junkie*_, is my fave. Here's a doc covering that post-_Jagged_, Pre-_Supposed_ period -


----------



## Red Terror (Dec 10, 2018)

Bleh.••••••••••


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

Red Terror said:


> Bleh.••••••••••


Since at least 95% of everything (certainly in music!) is crap, I find it more interesting (more informational, less Ho Hum) to know what people like rather than what they find Bleh or Meh. If I were asked to supply a list of all music that failed to engage me, it would take me far longer than the predicted lifespan of the universe. But as I indicated to Forsooth, your input is most welcome!


----------

